# German Shepherd Puppies Pooing and Peeing



## Xx Death xX (Mar 7, 2009)

Well our puppie when she is inside she useally Does her buisness inside so we put out a mat but when she is about to do it we carry her on the mat.

But we have been doing this for quite long but she still does it around the house.

So how do we prevent this and teach her to do her buisness on the mat


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

You should never teach a puppy to go in the house. You should always teach them to go outside. Teaching them to go inside will cause major problems later.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

well, as far as a quick response - now that she IS conditioned to going inside... 

move the mat outside near the area you wish her to go... then either get a crate or seclude her to a small area of the house. every time she eats, take her out to the mat, when she drinks, take her out, when you're done playing inside, take her out and as soon as she wakes up, take her out. teach her the "go pee pee" or "go potty" command and when she does it reward her with lots of treats and praise.

if there are areas in the house where she prefers to pee - keep her away from those areas until she's completely house broken - they will be too tempting now.

don't give her full run of the house or allow her in any part where she isnt supervised.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

When we got our pups at 5-1/2 weeks old the lady we got them from said they were newspaper trained.

Having two of them, looking back now it seemed like when they were in the house, take a step, pee, take another step poop. I thought we'd never get them housebroken. We did do what you're doing, put newspapers by the door, but they could have cared less, they were obviously NOT paper trained.

Then I remembered from my dog books, if you train them to go inside, they'll always go inside, not matter how old they are.

You didn't say how old your pup is. I was lucky to be home with them all the time, so I just started taking them out maybe every 10-15 minutes when they were super small, as they grew, 15-20 minutes, of course giving a small treat & making a huge deal out of them going outdoors.

She'll put it together eventually. GSD are so smart. I'll never forget what my girlfriend told me when I was housetraining my first GSD. She said he'll be outside doing his business & you say your "key word", our is go potty, & your eyes will meet & in that instant you know that he "gets" it.

If its any consolation I never thought my boys would be housebroken. Now here they are a year old & the only accidents are my fault, not getting them out in time. It WILL happen. But I wouldn't use the mat. I agree with Ruth.


----------



## summer (Jan 19, 2009)

I had a neighbor years ago who asked me to watch her adult GSD for a week and when I went over for instructions she proceeded to tell me that he wont go outside so she took out the dining room table and paperd the floor and asked me to change the paper-discusting!!! You may not think it is a big deal now while their poo is little but a huge gsd is no fun to clean up after-its gross!!!!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: sumI had a neighbor years ago who asked me to watch her adult GSD for a week and when I went over for instructions she proceeded to tell me that he wont go outside so she took out the dining room table and paperd the floor and asked me to change the paper-discusting!!! You may not think it is a big deal now while their poo is little but a huge gsd is no fun to clean up after-its gross!!!!


EW! This reminds me of something I saw on craiglist yesterday... they were trying to adopt their dog that "did not like to go outside" but, rather, wore diapers! She even had a picture of it in one saying "the dog doesn't mind them." Um, GROSS! God, people are just weird and wrong and disgusting and UGH!


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

I had a neighbor when we lived in Michigan last time, ten years ago, who had two little Chihuahuas and even though they went outside (sometimes), she had those pee & poop pads in the downstairs bathroom, the bathroom of course that company would use. Even though they were tiny dogs, it was still gross, having the bathroom lined with the pads & having to step over their messes.

I think in her case she was just being lazy & didn't feel like taking them out if it was raining, snowing, at night, etc.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: sumI had a neighbor years ago who asked me to watch her adult GSD for a week and when I went over for instructions she proceeded to tell me that he wont go outside so she took out the dining room table and paperd the floor and asked me to change the paper-discusting!!! You may not think it is a big deal now while their poo is little but a huge gsd is no fun to clean up after-its gross!!!!


That is really weird, about "the dog not wanting to go outside". Dogs were only introduced to houses by humans, it's their instinct to want to do their business outside. How many of your dogs go potty, then "kick or scratch" the grass over it. They only go though the motions now, but before they were domesticated they would bury their feces so a predator couldn't find them so easily.


----------

